# 1960S Desta Alarm Watch



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't normally acquire two watches in a day, but having waited in most of the morning for my Blue Mako I had to go into town. I was passing near to the clock shop and so I went to look in the window. And bought this. A 1960s Desta alarm watch. This is a type of mechanical watch I haven't had before, and I've been on the lookout. I would love a JLC Memovox but they are a tad expensive. This one wasn't. The chap tells me it's a lovely movement - it's a screw-back so I'll take his word for it. The alarm has a separate spring and is LOUD! It's 32-33mm exc. crowns, but looks smaller because the bezel is wide. And I love the squiggly alarm hand with the red arrow tip.

The plating on the case and lugs is in very good condition and the dial has very light marking and patina.

















I suppose there's not much call for these now that we all keep our phones by the bedside, but I guess that in its day it would have made a nice little travel item. A slightly frivolous purchase, but it's nice and the price was good.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I like that very much.


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Very very nice.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you. It went off like a howitzer at 6.59 this morning, pretty good setting, eh?


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice. Is it keeping good time too?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Not bad, but might need a tweak to the plus.


----------

